# Cloth Diapers and UTIs?



## kikidee (Apr 15, 2007)

Question for you all - my DD just had her first ever UTI. My husband heard from people at work that wearing cloth diapers at night caused their child to get 2 UTIs. Is this the case? I guess I could see that, the wetness doesn't get wicked away as well as it does with the chemically enhanced sposies... but is there a fabric that would wick it away and prevent this? Is this even true? I tried googling it but didn't find much.

Any info?

Thanks!

ETA: OK totally forget this question. After I thought about it, I realized it made no sense. I also called my pedi and they verified that it's not true.

So carry on.. nothing to see here...


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

A cloth diaper urban legend! Nope, never heard that one before, and as someone who only recently switched from sposies can tell you, if your child is a heavy wetter the sposies will be soaked in the morning, too, but instead of just having urine on their tender skin they'll also have that nasty gel. If anything was going to give them a UTI it would be probably be that. It is good that you posted this, though, because there might be newbies out there who heard the same thing and are hesitant about trying CDs and posts like these can reassure them that there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

People have all kinds of crazy ideas about cloth diapers. My MIL suggested that my "unsanitized" cloth diapers actually _caused_ my 4-month-old daughter's resistant staph infection (that she picked up in the hospital). It was the only time I've ever yelled at MIL...

She still asks pointed questions about how I "sanitize" my diapers. And yes, I'm still pissed about it.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leerypolyp* 
She still asks pointed questions about how I "sanitize" my diapers. And yes, I'm still pissed about it.









Oh geez, do we have the same MIL? Mine let us use her washer to wash our stuff when ours was broken, but was really rude about the diapers being washed in it. She said "we'll I guess we don't mind a little poop on our clothes" and rolled her eyes. She ended up running a "sanitary" wash with a cup of bleach after the diapers went through it.

OP- glad your ped confirmed it! My ped commented on ds's super cute knit covers at his newborn checkup. Turns out she not only encouraged her own daughter to CD her newborn, she actually knit her some covers and bought her a bunch of fitteds. Our ped rocks


----------



## kikidee (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm so embarrassed that I even posted about this. It makes no sense! I am sleep-deprived.









Anyway, you guys are right. Even DH has had to be un-brainwashed about CDs. There is so much out there about how "bad" they are.. it's very strange. Totally urban legends!! Nothing could be more natural!!


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't know if anyone here is in MOPS, but this upcoming years theme is all about the home and I will be speaking to our group on saving money in the home and plan on giving a FULL demonstration on the benefits of cloth diapers. It also helps that the woman who runs the nursery in our church is pro-cloth and has no issues whatsoever with my DS wearing them to church. She even said that she would do pins and prefolds! (though I think she was pretty impressed with my BG AIOs).


----------

